# should it be V Spec or Spec V.... and why



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

As stated: 

should it be V Spec 

or Spec V.... and why


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

victory spec not spec victory IMO.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

SmigzyGTR said:


> victory spec not spec victory IMO.


I agree; do we have another?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well, Nissan in the USA has been using "Spec-V" on certain models, so the USDM crowd is probably more accustomed to hearing that than "V-spec".

I personally think it should be "SOP-Spec" (Shit On Porsches)


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i think both sound pretty poor. v-spec, spec-v... why not forget the past especially as this car has little or even nothing to do with the skyline. i think they should come up with a new naming convention for the track/race version.

my vote is i want more choices.


----------



## aikon (Mar 12, 2008)

GT-R EVO sounds the most exciting... but that's at least 2 years away


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

i agree with tokyo...this car has no racing heritage (as of yet). obviously some of the skylines traits and tech have been passed over to the R35 GTR but its a new model completely.

only until it starts winning big in race-series should it be able to wear a V-Spec badge.

theyve dropped the skyline name, thus drop the hard-earned v-spec label too.
(at least for the time-being).

My 10p's worth.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

On the phone today in Japanese and mentioned the 'V-Spec' mule going round the Ring, and......... instantly corrected... 'Do you mean Spec-V?" 

Er, whatever, grrrrr..........


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

doesn't matter what it should be...it is Spec-V and nothing more to that


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

thats how im looking at it. 

i heard it was a legal issue that they are calling it spec-v
anyone have some proof to that?


----------



## Nutti Adam (Jan 10, 2008)

I'd want neither TBH, but meh really who gives a flying one to a rollinjg donut lol.

Spec V if pushed


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'd prefer "V-Spec" if we had to chose between the two. "Spec-V" is what is plastered on the Nissan Sentra here in the states.


2007 Nissan Sentra SE-R - Auto News - Motor Trend



If I REALLY had a choice though...I'd opt for a different name as well. They've been using "R" and "S" here in the states for the Zed, and we all know about the "Z", so why not use those?

S-tune (street)
R-tune (race)
N-tune (NISMO)?
Z-tune (zee ultimate)


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

in my opinion, it's V Spec.

It doesn't matter if the GT-R is no longer a Skyline; has nothing to do with it. Essentially, the GT-R was a separate entity/institution apart from Skyline to begin with.

"Spec V" was used briefly for a lowly Sentra trim package in the United States, a car entirely undeserving of the GT-R-only-based V Spec.

I think using "Spec V" for the GT-R is pointless and foolish and serves no ideological function.

It's confusing, stupid, pointless, and useless to call it "Spec V." 

Keep the GT-R's heritage and name intact. Don't call it Spec V. 

It's *Nissan GT-R V Spec*


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

mindlessoath said:


> thats how im looking at it.
> 
> i heard it was a legal issue that they are calling it spec-v
> anyone have some proof to that?


What ever bloke you spoke to gave you some solid information. V-spec won't work in the United States because it belongs to an AUTOMOTIVE suspension company. The bloody States alone is what prevented it from being called the V-Spec. Nissan is going to make this car universal in all aspects and that includes the name. 

It is the Spec-V. Likewise, you will never see another car in the world with the GT-R badge next to it.


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

Another reason I wouldn't want it to be "Spec-V", is Subaru also has a "Spec B" for thier Legacy model. It would just be too confusing to keep the same format. The GT-R is different, and it should be different in every way.

2007 Subaru Legacy 2.5 GT spec.B


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

One more thing...there is absolutely nothing that's going to wear the "Evo" badge under the Nissan nameplate...where do you kids come of your information from


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

I agree. Never liked the "Evo" name. I don't know where that came from, but it sounds completely gay (when associated with the GT-R).


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

surely V-spec means Victory spec, and considering it aint' wont bugger all yet...

be better off just calling it Nur Spec

mook


----------



## yuangs (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree. I reckon GT-R should have a very new evo version. No V-spec or Spec-V used. But Nissan still can't loss the spec complex. hehe...


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Arch5 said:


> I agree. Never liked the "Evo" name. I don't know where that came from, but it sounds completely gay (when associated with the GT-R).


yes, the following cases are gay for the GT-R:

Spec V = gay
Evo = gay
Infiniti GT-R = gay

Each doesn't imply GT-R to me. 



If fan sites such as this double as focus-groups, why is Nissan apparently ignoring it to call the GT-R something that most don't even like?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Imagine an Infiniti R35 GT-R SpecV Evo in Bayside Blue.

Now that would be ****ing gay!


----------



## NickTO (Sep 26, 2007)

bonzelite said:


> in my opinion, it's V Spec.
> 
> "Spec V" was used briefly for a lowly Sentra trim package in the United States, a car entirely undeserving of the GT-R-only-based V Spec.


Did you write that entirely backwards on purpose?

The Spec-V use is 'ongoing' on the Sentra as part of their highest trim package on that vehicle. 

Have you every test driven a Spec V Sentra and compared it to other vehicle in the same segment?


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

bonzelite said:


> yes, the following cases are gay for the GT-R:
> 
> Spec V = gay
> Evo = gay
> ...


well shoot lad, I really hope there are no gay members on this site. I thought you were a classy bloke...shows what I know


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

Different type of gay. It just means stupid.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

evo or evolution as it was noted... was a japanese misstranslation i think.

best car auto or one of those magazines wrote about it. there would be three versions of the GT-R, and the final version would be evolution.

you can read the articles somewhere at 7tune.com - JDM Automotive lifestyle magazine


----------



## Neil_H (Mar 30, 2004)

Where's the option for "who gives a f**k?" 

The Japanese are well-known for taking liberties with English words and phrases, it really isn't a big deal IMHO - it's just a name.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Rising sun said:


> well shoot lad, I really hope there are no gay members on this site. I thought you were a classy bloke...shows what I know


gay as in "ghey"

you've never heard that used in slang terms to denote something is silly or stupid?

gay can also mean "happy." 


I don't see a homosexual reference of gay being the only meaning. If one is homosexual gay, then that is their business. I couldn't care any less.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

bonzelite said:


> gay as in "ghey"
> 
> you've never heard that used in slang terms to denote something is silly or stupid?
> 
> ...


well said. clarkson got the same bashing for using the term too. it's just a saying.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

tokyogtr said:


> well said. clarkson got the same bashing for using the term too. it's just a saying.


Cheers; and for the record: 

to all in our GT-R community who are gay, be they happy, silly, or in love with the same gender, those pining away for an Infiniti Spec V, or any combination thereof, my sincere apologies.


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

No harm no foul Bonzelite. I was right about you after all. I don't support it, but class is everything, lest we turn into the discriminating blokes at 6speedonline...


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Rising sun said:


> No harm no foul Bonzelite. I was right about you after all. I don't support it, but class is everything, lest we turn into the discriminating blokes at 6speedonline...


Thank you; I will temper my vocabulary for future references, heeding what has come to pass today  



Until Nissan has a "Spec V" sitting somewhere, with a snapshot taken of it's badge, I won't go down easy with it. I will resist "Spec V" kicking and screaming. I don't like it.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Rising sun said:


> What ever bloke you spoke to gave you some solid information. V-spec won't work in the United States because it belongs to an AUTOMOTIVE suspension company. The bloody States alone is what prevented it from being called the V-Spec. Nissan is going to make this car universal in all aspects and that includes the name. .


Ever hear of Nissan Computers ? NNA sued them over the use of the domain name.

The Vspec suspension is not used as a designation of a car and therefore it is not trademarked as such. Nissan can use Vspec to designate a car with no issues.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Trademark Electronic Search System (TESS)

Two trademarked references to Vspec. One a computer use, one a suspension use. None as a vehicle designation.

Nissan could show that they have been using the name since 1993 in Japan. They could also show that that term has been used in publications as a designation of a model of their vehicle in publications since then, including here in the US. I am not a lawyer and I could win this one. 

Word Mark V-SPEC
Goods and Services IC 009. US 021 023 026 036 038. G & S: computer software for evaluating images created by magnetic resonance imaging machines
Standard Characters Claimed 
Mark Drawing Code (4) STANDARD CHARACTER MARK
Serial Number 77256099
Filing Date August 15, 2007
Current Filing Basis 1B
Original Filing Basis 1B
Published for Opposition April 22, 2008
Owner (APPLICANT) ONI MEDICAL SYSTEMS INC. CORPORATION DELAWARE Suite 4 301 Ballardvale Street Wilmington MASSACHUSETTS 01887
Attorney of Record Kathryn Grant Belleau, Esq.
Type of Mark TRADEMARK
Register PRINCIPAL
Live/Dead Indicator LIVE

Word Mark V-SPEC
Goods and Services IC 012. US 019 021 023 031 035 044. G & S: Automotive suspension systems. FIRST USE: 19970200. FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 19970200
Mark Drawing Code (1) TYPED DRAWING
Serial Number 75886543
Filing Date January 4, 2000
Current Filing Basis 1A
Original Filing Basis 1A
Published for Opposition July 31, 2001
Registration Number 2499689
Registration Date October 23, 2001
Owner (REGISTRANT) VIS RACING SPORTS, INC. CORPORATION CALIFORNIA 18856 E. San Jose Avenue City of Industry CALIFORNIA 91748
Attorney of Record Joel D Voelzke
Type of Mark TRADEMARK
Register PRINCIPAL
Live/Dead Indicator LIVE


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

tyndago said:


> Trademark Electronic Search System (TESS)
> 
> Two trademarked references to Vspec. One a computer use, one a suspension use. None as a vehicle designation.
> 
> ...


If you cannot see why a situation in which a V-spec automobile can create conflict with a company that makes automobile suspensions called "V-spec" ...I'm not sure what to tell you


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Rising sun said:


> If you cannot see why a situation in which a V-spec automobile can create conflict with a company that makes automobile suspensions called "V-spec" ...I'm not sure what to tell you


I know what to tell you. Nissan has been using that name since 1993.

I think you fail to understand that we are talking a small company using a name they copied from Nissan, and could be proved they used the name with knowledge of Nissan using it in Japan, and a major corporation.

If you live in fairy tale land, Nissan might not be able to use it as a vehicle designation. I live in the real world. Nissan has every right to use it as a vehicle designation.

If you make me, I will dig out examples, as I am sure I can find them.


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

tyndago said:


> I know what to tell you. Nissan has been using that name since 1993.
> 
> I think you fail to understand that we are talking a small company using a name they copied from Nissan, and could be proved they used the name with knowledge of Nissan using it in Japan, and a major corporation.
> 
> ...


Well I'm a man of few words. time will bear out the ignorant bloke on this matter


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

Arch5 said:


>


my word, that looks fantastic....too bad it won't look like that for obvious reasons


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Arch5 said:


>


:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm sorry , but I feel this topic is pointless.

Its speculating on a name? Who cares if it is vspec of specv.

Its like trying to figure out if the last version of GTR should be called EVO or Nismo or Z tune or whatever.

Should figure out what the 2nd model GTR has to offer rather than the name.:blahblah:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

3rd option should have been dont really care .


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

stealth said:


> 3rd option should have been dont really care .


Totally agree


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

its is now


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Rising sun said:


> What ever bloke you spoke to gave you some solid information. V-spec won't work in the United States because it belongs to an AUTOMOTIVE suspension company. The bloody States alone is what prevented it from being called the V-Spec. Nissan is going to make this car universal in all aspects and that includes the name.


That's the most ridiculous reason (even if it happens to be the factual one) for not using the legendary "V-Spec" badging.

I agree with other sentiments on here, it should not have a "V-Spec" badging of any sort until we see it win some tournaments. It should be earnt.

However, if I had a new GT-R and it was a "Spec-V" sure as hell I'd remove that badge and replace it with a "V-Spec" one instead.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

the "who cares" poll option has been added and people still outnumber 3 to 1 in favor of V Spec. 

There will always be a who cares element to anything. 


For those that care, calling it Spec V is stupid and a half-measure. Were I Nissan and had the option of Spec V or something else (but could not use V Spec), I wouldn't even bother using Spec V. 

Nissan, stick to principle; don't use Spec V; that is pointless. If that is the only option, call it "Big Bird" or "Cookie Monster" but not Spec V.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

One example. Type R. Even though you see "Type R" on every single piece of crap part that you might see at the local parts store.

Word Mark 210 TYPE R
Goods and Services IC 012. US 019 021 023 031 035 044. G & S: VEHICLE TIRES, INNER TUBES FOR VEHICLE TIRES, VEHICLE WHEELS AND WHEEL RIMS. FIRST USE: 20021100. FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 20020410
Mark Drawing Code (1) TYPED DRAWING
Serial Number 78191739
Filing Date December 5, 2002
Current Filing Basis 1A
Original Filing Basis 1B
Published for Opposition February 24, 2004
Registration Number 2921527
Registration Date January 25, 2005
Owner (REGISTRANT) SURE Tire Company, Inc. CORPORATION DELAWARE 314 Jungerman Road St. Peters MISSOURI 63376
Attorney of Record David West
Disclaimer NO CLAIM IS MADE TO THE EXCLUSIVE RIGHT TO USE "TYPE R" APART FROM THE MARK AS SHOWN
Type of Mark TRADEMARK
Register PRINCIPAL
Live/Dead Indicator LIVE

Word Mark MAGICGATE TYPE-R
Goods and Services (ABANDONED) IC 009. US 021 023 026 036 038. G & S: Storage media for audio/visual/computer data; IC chips; computers; printers; apparatus for recording, transmission or reproduction of sound or images, namely, video cameras; still cameras, televisions, audio players/recorders, video players/recorders, headphones, earphones, microphones, speakers, radios and telephones; video game players and peripherals therefor, namely, video game controllers; IC memory cards; pre-recorded game discs; computer software for conversion, encoding (for copyright protection purposes), recording, reproduction (playing), transmission and management of audio, video and computer data
Mark Drawing Code (1) TYPED DRAWING
Serial Number 76185842
Filing Date December 26, 2000
Current Filing Basis 1B
Original Filing Basis 1B
Owner (APPLICANT) Sony Kabushiki Kaisha TA Sony Corporation CORPORATION JAPAN 7-35 Kitashinagawa 6-chome Shinagawa-ku Tokyo JAPAN
Attorney of Record Robert BG Horowitz
Type of Mark TRADEMARK
Register PRINCIPAL
Live/Dead Indicator DEAD
Abandonment Date November 5, 2001

Word Mark INTEGRA TYPE R
Goods and Services IC 018. US 001 002 003 022 041. G & S: Shoulder bags, tote bags and book bags. FIRST USE: 20010500. FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 20010500

IC 025. US 022 039. G & S: Clothing, namely, jackets, shirts, knit shirts, polo shirts and wind resistant jackets; headwear, namely, hats. FIRST USE: 20010500. FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 20010500
Mark Drawing Code (5) WORDS, LETTERS, AND/OR NUMBERS IN STYLIZED FORM
Serial Number 75982423
Filing Date July 1, 1997
Current Filing Basis 1A
Original Filing Basis 1B
Published for Opposition July 6, 1999
Registration Number 2595301
Registration Date July 16, 2002
Owner (REGISTRANT) Honda Giken Kogyo Kabushiki Kaisha (Honda Motor Co., Ltd.) CORPORATION JAPAN 2-1-1 Minami-Aoyama Minato-Ku, Tokyo 107 JAPAN
Attorney of Record DAVID N. MAKOUS
Prior Registrations 1388237
Type of Mark TRADEMARK
Register PRINCIPAL
Live/Dead Indicator LIVE

Word Mark TYPE R CEMENT
Goods and Services IC 001. US 001 005 006 010 026 046. G & S: [ Semi-Precious ] * Semi-pressure- * Sensitive Adhesives for Industrial Use. FIRST USE: 19591228. FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 19591228
Mark Drawing Code (1) TYPED DRAWING
Serial Number 73238216
Filing Date November 7, 1979
Current Filing Basis 1A
Original Filing Basis 1A
Published for Opposition October 6, 1981
Change In Registration CHANGE IN REGISTRATION HAS OCCURRED
Registration Number 1183356
Registration Date December 29, 1981
Owner (REGISTRANT) York Manufacturing, Inc. CORPORATION MAINE COMMUNITY DRIVE P.O. BOX 1009 Sanford MAINE 04073
Attorney of Record DAVID WOLF
Disclaimer Applicant disclaims the word "Cement" apart from the mark as shown.
Type of Mark TRADEMARK
Register PRINCIPAL
Affidavit Text SECT 15. SECT 8 (6-YR). SECTION 8(10-YR) 20020226.
Renewal 1ST RENEWAL 20020226
Live/Dead Indicator LIVE


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

its good to see that the "who cares" is catching up.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

This may already have been mentioned, but 'V-Spec' belongs to an automotive suspension company in the US.


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

R33_GTS-t said:


> This may already have been mentioned, but 'V-Spec' belongs to an automotive suspension company in the US.


Yes it has, arguably though, what the hell bearing has a company name have in relation to a product name? There should be no conflict as V-Spec the company should be have no conflict with V-Spec as a product even if it is in the same industry space.

This is a ridiculous level of over legislation.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Alexb said:


> Yes it has, arguably though, what the hell bearing has a company name have in relation to a product name? There should be no conflict as V-Spec the company should be have no conflict with V-Spec as a product even if it is in the same industry space.
> 
> This is a ridiculous level of over legislation.


I agree and that is why I tend to believe the copyright infringement issue is bullshit. It's not a violation of non-compete in this case. It's not automotive marque against marque. 

More than likely, Nissan Japan headquarters told Nissan North America, with it's lowly Sentra, that it has no right or means to use V Spec on that car as it is in the domain of the GT-R only. So they compromised and allowed them Spec V, being that it's nearly the same (but not quite). 

NNA then probably cried foul and had a tantrum but Nissan Japan just said "sorry, f*ck off, you can't use V Spec on your Sentra." 

If the name was not such a big deal, with all measure of apathy applying, then NNA would have simply been fine with it and made do with Spec V, feeling it would be the same. But it's not and they knew it. 

Spec V is a half-measure and doesn't evoke images of the GT-R as NNA/Sentra wish it would have. People respond to symbols and images and all what they imply. It's simply reality. 


Nissan Japan pulled a similar thing to Infiniti by eventually telling them "sorry, Charlie, GT-R belongs to us, not Infiniti, f*ck you very much and the horse you rode in on; deal with it." 

And Infiniti had this massive public tantrum, and that's just too bad for them. They never deserved the GT-R ever. Not then, not today, not tomorrow. At best they'll inherit a GT-R-based chassis and engine, pussy-version coupe' for the sport/lux buyer. 

It's about territory and protection of integrity. People can wax apathetic all they want but there is a lot invested in a name and all that it implies to history, posterity, and heritage. Were this not true, then Infiniti USA would have been all sedate and tranquil and apathetic to hear news of the GT-R staying a Nissan. But.... nope... they blew up and made it a public display. 

Infiniti were apathetic to a name? NOPE. Were names so superfluous, laws and political measures would not exist to guard them so well. Identity is everything. 



It's Nissan GT-R V Spec. That carries power and meaning.


----------



## SamuraiSam (Oct 27, 2007)

R33_GTS-t said:


> This may already have been mentioned, but 'V-Spec' belongs to an automotive suspension company in the US.


Maybe you should try reading the thread before you post in it  

I agree wholeheartedly that Victory Specification belongs to the GT-R, and that's what this car _should_ be called. The theory that Sentra SE-R Spec V was used because "V-Spec" is reserved for the GT-R is an excellent one. Although I feel that they should have used a different moniker entirely for the hopped up FWD sport compact.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Poll's being going on forever, closing thread.


----------

